# Cub Cadet 1525 lubrication



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I remember someone talking about greasing the steering column zerk awhile back. Something about getting at it easier by removing the battery as it is hard to get to.

I have looked the manual over and see nothing about a zerk fitting for the steering column. I took the battery out and followed the steering column all the way down, and see no grease fitting anywhere???

Can anyone comment on this? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm at a lost i don't know about any on the steering column but if you find one i would like to know about it.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Do you have a parts list or if not can you download one from somewhere such as a cub group? If you can, look for any zerks in the diagram.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I think you heard me talking about it.But it is on a 2166 that has a zerk on the enclosed steering housing.The 1500 series is a open gear desighn and does not have a zerk.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Johndeere- I believe thats it. I was thinking it might have been on the 1018 or something. I did look in the parts diagram and didnt see anything there. Ive been looking at, and reading about way too many tractors. LOL 

Thats cool- just wanted to make sure. Once I seen the "toe-out" condition of my tractor, and all 4 tires had way too much air in them, I just wanted to check as much as possible. 

Thanks for the help!
Greg


----------



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

Put 10lbs in front and no more than that.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *
> Once I seen the "toe-out" condition of my tractor, and all 4 tires had way too much air in them, I just wanted to check as much as possible.
> 
> ...


We commonly have to reset the toe-in on 1500,1000 series tractors during setup (your dealer should have done this).......ditto with tire pressure.......its pumped up to seal the beads on wheels,should be reset during delivery setup,along with checking deck pitch,etc.

The steering is one of the places cost was cut,although still an easy steering dual drag link design,its an open sector with a BALL bearing on the steering shaft. Most price point tractors have a bronze-oilite or plastic bushing on the steering shaft. Thats one of the reasons the steering is usually the first thing to go on cheaper tractors.....won't name names to keep down the flames..
eace: ...

2000 series have a great steering gear setup,3000 series are ,of course,POWER STEERING.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

MrWiggles, why 10 psi in the front? The manual says 14 psi in front and 10 psi in rear. Im just curious.

Neil- OK, the increased tire pressure makes sense. I cannot remember how much air the front tires had, but I first checked a rear tire; 18 psi. Both rear tires had 18, and whatever the front was, was equal on both sides. So it was consistant. I just thought maybe the guy at Lowes needs a new (and more accurate) pressure guage. LOL I checked them with two different guages, and there is just slightly over a pound difference between the two guages.

As for setting the toe-in, I would make an adjustment, turn the steering wheel lock-to-lock, then i'd push it from the spot it was sitting in, thinking it might help the suspension "settle" before using a yardstick to check it again. 

Though no big deal, but i'm just a little more familiar with the tractor now than I was last Friday when I got it. 

Power steering...now that would be nice!

Thanks,
Greg


----------

